

We're living '1984' today - vinhnx
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/03/opinion/beale-1984-now/index.html

======
runn1ng
No, we are not.

Our world is still very different from the one painted in Orwell's novel.

Also this article is mixing all kind of stuff together.

~~~
primitur
I strongly urge you to look outside your box. When you hear the words 'our
world' do you take it to mean "us here in our western paradise"?

Because if you look at North Korea: definitely. If you look at the wars in
Syria and Libya: definitely. If you look at the NSA in the USA: oh hell yes.
Doubleplus1984, brother. No question about it: you can be taken away and
disappeared, in most Western societies, for not thinking like the Party wants
you to think. Russia: sexcrime!

Thoughtcrime? You're probably committing one right now, just arguing with a
stranger on the Internet.

Look, lets just go away and come back when we're actually _really_ living in a
world like 1984, shall we? Or - while we still have the capacity, lets talk
about the similarities and what we can do to prevent the downward slide.
Because there is very little doubt that we are, rapidly, sliding into the hole
as painted by Orwells' warning, and without those of us with the intellect to
do something about it actually DOING SOMETHING ABOUT IT, we're going to see
things get a lot, lot worse.

------
isaacb
When people say things like this, I can only assume they've never actually
read 1984.

